

How to make a Kindle cover out of a real book - culturengine
http://ebonical.elementalise.com/kindle_project

======
paganel
The thought of tearing apart/desecrating a written book gives me the shivers.
It doesn't matter if it's in a language I don't understand. Or maybe it's just
me :)

~~~
Sherlock
It's weird, but the kindle changed my relationship with books. Before the
kindle they were something sacred, and a I had a big spreadsheet with the
books I had, I had read and I wanted to have, and annotations regarding the
lent status.

Now I read more, but value each individual book less. It's weird.

------
aquark
If you don't want to do the work yourself you can also buy pre-made ones:
<http://www.etsy.com/shop/vintagecovers>

~~~
tseabrooks
These aren't quite the same thing. He (she) is removing all of the pages..
riveting elastic bands to the back cover and and just leaving you with the
hardback portion.

The one described int he article is more akin to the dodo case..

<http://www.dodocase.com/>

------
EnderMB
This reminds me of a recent Charlie Brooker article in The Guardian regarding
the Kindle and eBooks. His articles are always worth a read, and his comments
on the Kindle being a "safe" way to read a book in front others definitely hit
home for me, as I read most of my books on public transport too.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/feb/15/charlie-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/feb/15/charlie-
brooker-ebook-convert)

------
JCB_K
Reminds me of someone putting an external hdd into a Moleskine, complete with
Moleskine icon on the desktop. Pretty sweet.

------
culturengine
A secret book within a book.

------
thechrisoshow
Reading is hard

------
yock
It was a pleasure to cut?

~~~
yock
I guess there aren't too many readers around here.

